# Won't let me hold her in hand (Upside-down ball?)



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

I see all of these adorable pictures of people holding their hedgehogs in their hand- sort of upside down ball style like the picture below- but Miss Muffet will not let me hold her like that. If I ty to hold her upside down, She just kind of just starts wiggling her feet and looks up at me squirming like "mom, what are you doing?!?" :lol: Do you think maybe she just doesn't like it? Or maybe it's because she's nearing the end of her quilling and she's still sensitive? 
I'm just wondering really, if she never will that's fine with me too. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I am picturing the look from your hedgie lol It is so funny how they can communicate without saying a word  Mine won't do the ball thing in my hands, if I even try he puts his visor half down and gives me the "stink eye". I laugh thinking back to the first time he gave me the "stink eye" cause I actually made a shocked gasped and said "you better not even Mr"..and I swear it seemed like he knew. I don't think it held much weight though when I said it since I was laughing with tears in my eyes lmao


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

None of my hedgies like being held like that and if I'm taking a pictures I must be quick about it :lol:


----------



## Ariel (Oct 26, 2009)

Mine doesn't mind it, and will even let us put pieces of food on her tummy and she will eat them using her belly like a table. It's very cute!


----------

